# Pacers Trades



## Wayne (May 24, 2006)

Alright I'm just randomly throwing trade ideas out here because our team right now is not at its best and is often times selfish:

Definately keep:

Anthony Johnson - The sickest player in the NBA now haha

Fred Jones - Usually consistent

David Harrison - Developing if he gets more PT and you can't get anyone with Harrison

Jeff Foster - Hustle guy, even with injuries. We seriously suck at rebounding because JO always shoots fadeaways and can't get on the offensive glass so in essense, this is our only rebounder

Definately have to trade:

Stephen Jackson - Hogs the ball too much, turnover king, takes rediculous shots and prays that it goes in

Jamaal Tinsley - I know there are a lotta Tinsley fans but he's been sitting more than he's been playing for the past 2 years.

Pollard - For 6 million bucks a year, he's not producing a lot

Croshere - A 9 million dollar salary for a bench player WTF this is like Michael Finley the second. Although he plays with effort and is 6'10, he's not really a power foward

Gill - Roflcopter

Maybe Trade:

JO - he was getting good toward the end of the reg. season but got whomped by Cliff Robinson who's like twice his age

Stojakovich - I would love to keep this guy because he is the biggest threat like Reggie. And during the season when he was healthy, he was getting around 7 rebs and always cutting and getting clear layups SOLID. Only let him go if he wants too much $$

And Jasekevicius is playing weak. He isn't playing like a guy in the NBA, always getting shut down by tough defense and shooting bricks a lot. His passing game isn't working either because of the tough defense on him.

Free Agents that we really really should get if we can:

Nazr Mohammad : king of the boards

Bonzi Wells: awesome guy

Jared Jeffries - rediculous

Trade with bulls for draft pick and some of their young hustle players?

I dunno, it's late right now and I'm too tired to think but I'll try to add more later. Any comments or suggestions please go ahead!


----------



## Zuca (Dec 4, 2003)

Maybe work a Croshere/Tinsley/Fred Jones swap for Taft/Baron Davis/Pietrus...

Pietrus can give SOME of defensive abilities that they're lacking since Artest got traded.. Baron is a way better injury-prone PG than Tinsley, no doubt about it... And Taft is a project young big man...

It makes sense for GS also...


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Wayne said:


> Anthony Johnson - The sickest player in the NBA now haha


Haha. Really, I wouldn't mind seeing him go, but I wouldn't mind him staying, either.



> Fred Jones - Usually consistent


If he can just get over his hand/wrist/finger injuries.



> Definately have to trade:
> 
> Stephen Jackson - Hogs the ball too much, turnover king, takes rediculous shots and prays that it goes in


I'd like to see him traded, but I wouldn't say we definitely need him gone. If we get anything decent, then, yeah, bye Jackson.



> Jamaal Tinsley - I know there are a lotta Tinsley fans but he's been sitting more than he's been playing for the past 2 years.


We won't get anything more than a 2nd rounder for him, though. I'd rather have Tinsley play 40 games, half of them injured, than a scrub play 20, the other 60 missed because he sucks.



> Pollard - For 6 million bucks a year, he's not producing a lot


He's a free agent, so unless he wants to stay with Peja and take a big paycut, he's basically gone.



> Croshere - A 9 million dollar salary for a bench player WTF this is like Michael Finley the second.


We need Croshere more than about anyone. He and AJ have the most experience, and have both been to the finals. He's the closest thing to a leader we have.



> Although he plays with effort and is 6'10, he's not really a power foward


He's a matchup problem, and is a better rebounder than Jermaine O'Neal.



> Gill - Roflcopter


We need to re-sign Gill to a 6 year/max deal.



> Maybe Trade:
> 
> JO - he was getting good toward the end of the reg. season but got whomped by Cliff Robinson who's like twice his age


If he can find a nice middle between jump shots and going inside, and super passive and being a ball hog, instead of always being on one end, then he can stay.



> Stojakovich - I would love to keep this guy because he is the biggest threat like Reggie. And during the season when he was healthy, he was getting around 7 rebs and always cutting and getting clear layups SOLID. Only let him go if he wants too much $$


I'd prefer a sign and trade. He's a nice player, and certainly showed better rebounding and passing than I thought, but I hate how he disappears.



> And Jasekevicius is playing weak. He isn't playing like a guy in the NBA, always getting shut down by tough defense and shooting bricks a lot. His passing game isn't working either because of the tough defense on him.


He'll be good eventually. Just wait for him to get used to the NBA schedule.



> Nazr Mohammad : king of the boards


Not terrible.



> Bonzi Wells: awesome guy


Just as awesome as Stephen Jackson. No thanks.



> Jared Jeffries - rediculous


I've never been a fan of Jefferies, although he has been getting better.



> Trade with bulls for draft pick and some of their young hustle players?


Their draft pick this year...in this weak draft? Sitting at 17 should be good for us. This draft has plenty of good PG's in that range.



> Maybe work a Croshere/Tinsley/Fred Jones swap for Taft/Baron Davis/Pietrus...


I would absolutely love that, but, why would Golden State do it?


----------



## Grangerx33 (Mar 9, 2004)

Wayne said:


> Alright I'm just randomly throwing trade ideas out here because our team right now is not at its best and is often times selfish:
> 
> Definately keep:
> 
> ...


You basically just said to keep our bench players and trade EVERYONE else, this is jsut pointless to be honest. Why would we make a team, then get semi-developed, maybe even verge of breaking out again with Granger developing then trade it all away?


----------



## Grangerx33 (Mar 9, 2004)

Also, alot of people don't see it but Croshere is a great player, he can take over games off the bench which you don't find to much, he is very clutch. I would hate to see us lose him.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Fred Jones said:


> You basically just said to keep our bench players and trade EVERYONE else, this is jsut pointless to be honest. Why would we make a team, then get semi-developed, maybe even verge of breaking out again with Granger developing then trade it all away?


Sadly, our starters are the problem. Until we get a new top 3, we'll be nowhere near contention. The bench is just fine.


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

Pacers Fan said:


> Sadly, our starters are the problem. Until we get a new top 3, we'll be nowhere near contention. The bench is just fine.



Top 2, and I yes the bench is just fine.


----------



## Grangerx33 (Mar 9, 2004)

JO and Granger could be a great top 2 once he developes.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Fred Jones said:


> JO and Granger could be a great top 2 once he developes.


The problem is that both seem like 2nd options. While JO can be a first option, he's not great at it, and I can't see Granger forcing anything enough in the next few years to really be a 2nd option.


----------



## Zuca (Dec 4, 2003)

Pacers Fan said:


> I would absolutely love that, but, why would Golden State do it?


Simple... They already have Fisher, which can be their starting PG... Fisher and Tinsley make a good PG combo... Fred Jones replace some of Baron Davis scoring coming off the bench, while Tinsley is more of a defensive PG. Croshere is a PF/SF that improves their bench, and have a big expiring contract also...


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Zuca said:


> Simple... They already have Fisher, which can be their starting PG... Fisher and Tinsley make a good PG combo...


That could work well, if Tinsley plays.



> Fred Jones replace some of Baron Davis scoring coming off the bench


True, but wouldn't that just be trading Davis for depth and an expiring contract?



> while Tinsley is more of a defensive PG.


Not exactly. Tinsley is an average defender, even when he's not gambling on every play.


----------



## Wayne (May 24, 2006)

Well I don't think we need to get rid of all of our starters but certainly Jackson is messing up the tempo.

Jermaine O'Neal is skill-wise one of the best PFs in the game but his rebounding is like having erectile dysfunction. When he shoots all those spin/fadeaways then yells at the ref, there's no way he's gonna get an offensive board ever. And somehow, after his injury, he lost his shot as well. Before, the free throw line jumpers were automatic but now, he tends to fade more.

Anthony Johnson rocks, we can't drop him ever because he is THE most consistent player. Although his passing isn't as great as Tinsley's, he makes that up by turning it over less. Turnovers were one of Indy's worst problems this season.

As for the starters, I agree to keep 3 out of the 5 which is fair if you ask me.

I love Croshere because he always plays his hardest, always hustles, and has played since the time we got to the Finals. My only complaint is that he is limiting our abillity to sign expensive players with his huge contract.

Oh yeah, and Granger is becoming really good. O'Neal should learn to rebound like Danny Granger.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Wayne said:


> but his rebounding is like having erectile dysfunction.


 :rotf: 



> Anthony Johnson rocks, we can't drop him ever because he is THE most consistent player. Although his passing isn't as great as Tinsley's, he makes that up by turning it over less. Turnovers were one of Indy's worst problems this season.


After a 40 point game at the end of the playoffs, not to mention his whole great series, AJ's value has probably skyrocketed. If we can get someone who's better than AJ, for AJ, go for it.



> As for the starters, I agree to keep 3 out of the 5 which is fair if you ask me.


AJ, Foster, and......Jermaine?



> Oh yeah, and Granger is becoming really good. O'Neal should learn to rebound like Danny Granger.


Even rebounding like Peja Stojakovic would help Jermaine.


----------



## Wayne (May 24, 2006)

Pacers Fan said:


> Even rebounding like Peja Stojakovic would help Jermaine.


AHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHHAHA

Anyways, I would keep AJ, Foster, and Stojakovich

Oh yeah, and I totally wish we could get Gerald Wallace that guy is insane but Charlotte would never let him go.


----------



## Grangerx33 (Mar 9, 2004)

Wayne said:


> AHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHHAHA
> 
> Anyways, I would keep AJ, Foster, and Stojakovich
> 
> Oh yeah, and I totally wish we could get Gerald Wallace that guy is insane but Charlotte would never let him go.


I live in Charlotte and get to see Bobcats whenever, he is unbelievable, would be a PERFECT fit in Indy, if I could pick any player for the Pacers within reason it would easily be him, he would be an All Star here.


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

Fred Jones said:


> If I could pick any player for the Pacers within reason it would easily be him, he would be an All Star here.



I'll take him over Peja any hr, day, week, and month of yr.... :cheers: :cheers:


----------



## Grangerx33 (Mar 9, 2004)

PaCeRhOLiC said:


> I'll take him over Peja any hr, day, week, and month of yr.... :cheers: :cheers:


We may be able to work something out with Charlotte, they are big on Draft Picks, maybe give them like a first rounder or two with Peja.


----------



## Wayne (May 24, 2006)

I dunno keeping Peja is important though because he is the Pacers's best shooter. Other than him, we have no true outside threat but I might trade JO for him. We might as well grab Matt Carroll as well from Charlotte hehe. If the planets align then we could send Jackson and some trades or other players, etc to Charlotte for Gerald Wallace


----------



## Jermaniac Fan (Jul 27, 2003)

Pacers Fan said:


> The problem is that both seem like 2nd options. While JO can be a first option, he's not great at it, and I can't see Granger forcing anything enough in the next few years to really be a 2nd option.


Exactly! That's one more reason why I would like to see Jermaine beeing traded..


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

Jermaniac Fan said:


> Exactly! That's one more reason why I would like to see Jermaine beeing traded..



I kind of wish that JO is traded just so that everybody who wants him to be traded can be stuck twiddling their thumbs next year saying *oops*.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

StephenJackson said:


> I kind of wish that JO is traded just so that everybody who wants him to be traded can be stuck twiddling their thumbs next year saying *oops*.


It all depends on who we get for him. I really wouldn't go for trading him unless we get a good big guy in return.


----------



## Grangerx33 (Mar 9, 2004)

StephenJackson said:


> I kind of wish that JO is traded just so that everybody who wants him to be traded can be stuck twiddling their thumbs next year saying *oops*.


Couldn't agree more.


----------



## jermaine7fan (Aug 19, 2005)

Fred Jones said:


> Couldn't agree more.


I third that... but honestly... I hope it doesn't happen... I have a good feeling for JO next year... especially if we keep Peja...

And I do see Danny stepping into a higher scoring role next season...

Harrison is my big question mark...

I hope he can pull his game out...


----------



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

suprised nobody has started any Paul Pierce rumors in here. Id love to see him on the pacers


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

nbanoitall said:


> suprised nobody has started any Paul Pierce rumors in here. Id love to see him on the pacers


I would love Pierce if we could get him without trading Granger or O'Neal. Peja, Jackson, and a random PG?


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

Pacers Fan said:


> I would love Pierce if we could get him without trading Granger or O'Neal. Peja, Jackson, and a random PG?


That is my dream.

Man oh man. Pierce, JO, Granger all on the floor together at the same time. Oh what a dream.


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

Pacers Fan said:


> I would love Pierce if we could get him without trading Granger or O'Neal. Peja, Jackson, and a random PG?



Never happening.


----------



## Grangerx33 (Mar 9, 2004)

PaCeRhOLiC said:


> Never happening.


I'd trade Peja, Jackson and a random PG for him. Granger could replace Peja, Pierce would replace Jackson, and we have so many PG's it wouldn't matter, especially if we draft one. It wouldn't be bad for Celtics either, I mean they are gettin 2 strong scorers, plus a PG, and most likely a good one with whoever we send. Maybe even send a pick somehow.


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

Fred Jones said:


> I'd trade Peja, Jackson and a random PG for him. Granger could replace Peja, Pierce would replace Jackson, and we have so many PG's it wouldn't matter, especially if we draft one. It wouldn't be bad for Celtics either, I mean they are gettin 2 strong scorers, plus a PG, and most likely a good one with whoever we send. Maybe even send a pick somehow.


I hear you loud and clear on that. I feel like we could make this happen if we really wanted to. I need to go talk to Donnie.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

StephenJackson said:


> I hear you loud and clear on that. I feel like we could make this happen if we really wanted to. I need to go talk to Donnie.


Or I'll try to stop by Larry Bird's house, if Larry Legend is correct in saying he's moving to my town.


----------



## Grangerx33 (Mar 9, 2004)

Pacers Fan said:


> Or I'll try to stop by Larry Bird's house, if Larry Legend is correct in saying he's moving to my town.


While your at it you may as well get Eddie Gill more playing time :biggrin:.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Fred Jones said:


> While your at it you may as well get Eddie Gill more playing time :biggrin:.


I'd have to find Rick Carlisle, since he obviously doesn't listen to Larry Bird. First step is re-signing Gill, which I could discuss with Larry.


----------



## Grangerx33 (Mar 9, 2004)

Pacers Fan said:


> I'd have to find Rick Carlisle, since he obviously doesn't listen to Larry Bird. First step is re-signing Gill, which I could discuss with Larry.


He looks like Sucre from Prison Break.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Fred Jones said:


> He looks like Sucre from Prison Break.


And Anthony Johnson looks like Beetlejuice. Tinsley looks like a stoner, and Jasikevicius has a big nose. What's your point?


----------



## Zuca (Dec 4, 2003)

Pacers Fan said:


> True, but wouldn't that just be trading Davis for depth and an expiring contract?


Remember that they've acquired Davis from Hornets for Claxton and the expiring contract of Dale Davis... Croshere (expiring also) and Tinsley can help them a lot more (with Fisher actual good contributions)...



Pacers Fan said:


> Not exactly. Tinsley is an average defender, even when he's not gambling on every play.


Yeah, but he is more of a defensive PG than Baron and Fisher...


----------



## Grangerx33 (Mar 9, 2004)

Pacers Fan said:


> And Anthony Johnson looks like Beetlejuice. Tinsley looks like a stoner, and Jasikevicius has a big nose. What's your point?


I don't think Johnson looks like Beetlejuice, I duno I was just saying.


----------



## Grangerx33 (Mar 9, 2004)

I know there is a 100% chance this won't happen but could ya'll imagine. Trading Peja, Jackson, and Sarunas to the Celtics for Pierce. Then trade Croshere and Tinsley to GS for Davis. Wow, we would go 82-0.

Foster
O'Neal
Granger
Pierce
Davis

Jones
Johnson
Harrison

Just, I get shivers thinking of that. Too bad it won't happen.


----------



## Wayne (May 24, 2006)

Fred Jones said:


> I know there is a 100% chance this won't happen but could ya'll imagine. Trading Peja, Jackson, and Sarunas to the Celtics for Pierce. Then trade Croshere and Tinsley to GS for Davis. Wow, we would go 82-0.
> 
> Foster
> O'Neal
> ...


That would make our bench weak, only Jones and Johnson are reliable. Besides, Johnson should be shooting guard in that case with Granger still coming off the bench. Honestly, Granger's not good enough to be a starter yet. He only has two moves, the mid range jumper + the run in and shoot some crazy layup. 

If you are gonna take Paul Pierce, you don't really need a ballhog PG like Davis/Tinsley. Any superstar from LeBron James to Michael Jordan to Kobe Bryant doesn't really have a PG on their team. They handle the ball themselves and that's what Paul Pierce will do if he comes to Indy.

I think Pierce and O'Neal don't make a good combination. O'Neal always passes out of the double-team to the open guy and right now, we just don't have enough open jump shooters like Peja. We need some serious shooters or players that can play off the ball and just get a decent pass-first few-turnover PG, not a superstar like Pierce. The plays should run through JO first and let him decide to pass it or what not.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Zuca said:


> Yeah, but he is more of a defensive PG than Baron and Fisher...


He's more of a defensive PG than few in the league. Baron's kind of in the same boat as Tinsley, but at least he's faster. Fisher, well, has to be more of a defensive PG than Tinsley, if he hasn't completely dropped off the charts since LA.


----------



## JayRedd (Jan 2, 2006)

Baron Davis plays in about as many games as Tinsley per year. Here's his last four "seasons".

Year --- Games
2002-03 - 50 
2003-04 - 67 
2004-05 - 46 
2005-06 - 54

No need to trade one talented, injury-plagued PG for a slightly better version of the same thing.

Similarly, why would the Celtics want Peja when they have the same player in Wally? And why would they want Stephen Jackson when they just traded away his clone, Ricky Davis?


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

JayRedd said:


> No need to trade one talented, injury-plagued PG for a slightly better version of the same thing.
> 
> Similarly, why would the Celtics want Peja when they have the same player in Wally? And why would they want Stephen Jackson when they just traded away his clone, Ricky Davis?



Exactly, and we would still neglected help down low...


----------

